# Bone fishing in the Bahamas. Wanna go?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Do you wear socks and sandals at the same time? That could be a deal breaker.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Is that a joke? Not even sure what that means.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

for two grand a head I could have a guided trip (for a week), in one of several countries and do it with people I know... Socks and sandals = you have the crazy.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Really? $2000 for lodging, food, guide service, and airfare? Maybe I should look around a little more. Gladesghost do you have any recomendations because I can't seem to find anything comparable.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the bahamas for Bones.. The fish are typically smaller than what's lurking in South Biscayne Bay and the keys flats. The advantage to the Bahamas is numbers, you'll get more shots in over there but you're more likely to get into a bigger fish in Miami-Dade or Martin Counties. The Bahamas flats also lack the diversity that's offered by the above mentioned. I'd be way happier to chase Bones/Permit/Tarpon/Snook/Redfish (haven't heard of Snook or Reds being caught in the Bahamas, but if you're into Baracuda..) in the morning and then go to some hidden wreck and chum up some Grouper and Muttons and get them on Fly. 

IDK, maybe it's just me, but the Bahamas aren't worth the extra money for room/board/guide/booze over the Keys(or more over places like Costa, Panama or others). I can't recommend packages because I haven't bothered going after smaller fish in a foriegn country. I'm lucky enough to have grown up on South Biscayne Bay and have some top notch friends (multiple time MET winners;a father and son), who always put us on fish.

After typing this and thinking about the New Caldonia trip I've been kicking around, it's not that the cost is outragous, I just wouldn't go to the Bahamas to flats fish (I'd go to kiteboard and escape the N. FL winter). I know a ton of people that go and have a great time, picking up Bones that only require one hand to lift.. If you're serious about getting slobs, the one guy I'd recomend in S. FL is Cordell Baum(http://www.bonefishwhisperer.com/), he's hardcore and will put you on fish if you've got the chops. 

Think about the fly fishing trip concept, it doesn't lend itself to groups of 8 stalking a flat... Groups of 8 sounds more like dove hunting to me.. Keep it 1-4 (preferably only 1-2 people) and you'll have more shots instead of watching your pal(s) throw wind knots.

just my $.02.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Appreciate the insight. I have more research to do, obviously. I don't think that they put all 8 anglers on the same flat, but I could be wrong. I was looking to get multiple days in to fish. My targets are gernerally redfish, snook, and tarpon in the Pine Island area, so this would be a somewhat remote destination for me. I'll continue looking and take a look at the guide and website you recomended. Thanks again.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A bit different perspective. If you want shots at large bonefish then yes Key Biscayne and the Keys are about the best there is, at least within relatively close distance. However, there are lots of very large bonefish in the Bahamas, and WAY more fish there. Plus the Bahamas fish are much more fisherman friendly. Keys bones are not for the neophyte. Doesn't mean you can't catch them but if catching some bones with a good chance at large fish then the Bahamas are a much better option then the Keys. If you are an experienced bonefisherman then by all means target the Keys. 

As for the trip to the Bahamas I can't imagine the whole group would go to the same flat. Every lodge I have ever been to has spread the anglers out. No different than going with 8 guys to the keys and hiring 4 guides. They aren't all going to go to the same place. Taking a group of like minded guys to a place is a hoot!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

This will be my first trip specifically targeting bonefish. I would like to have ample opportunities that I can then blow.


----------



## Palmetto3584 (Jun 21, 2012)

GladesGhost and SkiffinIdaho both have good points. Here is my view. A lot of it depends on what you are looking for. If you are looking for big fish, the Keys are second to none. Legitimate 6 pounders are common, with a decent chance of seeing and potentially catching 7 to 9 pounders.

Are these fish smarter than a typical Bahamian bone? Absolutely. Are they impossible to catch? Not at all, especially with a good guide. Another notch in the Keys belt is ease of travel and the conveniences of staying in the good ol' U S of A.

Now if this is your first bonefish trip and all you care about is catching a fish, then I suggest Belize. You will have a ton of opportunities and the fish are dumb. The down side is that they are very small, usually 2 to 3 pounds. Another consideration for Belize is that it's cheaper than most other places in the Caribbean. Like the Keys there is also the opportunity to catch other species like tarpon and permit.

If you are looking for something in between then the Bahamas is probably your place. The fish are larger on average than Belize (4 pound average with a chance at some 6 pounders) but they aren't as smart and you get some more opportunities than with Keys bones. The Bahamas might be the most expensive option though ( airfare, lodge, food, etc.).

One last thing to consider is DIY fishing or a guide. I highly recommend getting a guide for at least 1 or 2 days. This will help with you learning curve dramatically and give you the best chance of catching a fish. The guides will teach you how to spot fish, how to strip, what flies to use, etc.

If a guide is not in the budget or you really want to DIY, then you need to remember that the Keys has little areas where you can wade on your own. But there is the opportunity to bring your own boat. The Bahamas probably has the best chance for DIY wading followed by Belize.

By the way, these three places aren't the only places in the world to catch on bonefish, they are probably the three most popular. You can research other places like Mexico, the Turks and Caicos, Honduras, etc.

Sorry to be long winded, but I hope this info helps!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

For me it's not so much about just the fish. Don't get me wrong, I love catching bonefish on a fly rod. I live in Miami and fish South Biscayne Bay, the Keys, and Flamingo area and can find bones in all. But they're not for the faint of heart. They will crush your dreams. Are they impossible to catch? no. But let me tell you, the amount of refusals that I've had on them has increased drastically where they're not as happy to eat my flies as they were a couple years ago. But you can be casting at fish in the 7-10lb range all afternoon. Eventually, one of them is going to eat that fly. 

I feel like a Bahamas trip is more like an escape with a bunch of friends. It's about the overall trip, than just the actual fish. One place that I have been thinking about going is to Grand Cayman. I had the pleasure of fishing with bonefish guide Davin Ebanks for 5 days, to put him on Florida Bay redfish this past spring, and how he spoke of his homeland of Grand Cayman, it really sounded incredible. That's a trip on my to do list.

-Eric Estrada


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I wouldn't over think it too much...if it's your first bonefish trip then def. hit the Bahamas.  Close to home, lots of water and lots of fish that eat.

True that most of the fish on on the smaller size but you get lots of shots, you can learn a lot during 6 days of fishing and you will have opportunities on some big fish. 

Great idea to hire a local for a day or two to show you the ropes.  If you are comfortable spotting fish, stalking etc., you don't necessarily have to hire a bonefish guide....there are locals there that fish, trap etc that know the flats that hold fish and they can be hired for a lot less than a guide.

Like PIB said - half the fun is getting there, hangin with your buds, drinking lots of rum and eating conch fritters till you bust!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

The advantage to the place I mentioned is that its a semi DIY. They have guides who drop you off on a wadeable flat via flats skiff. They go over the lay out of the flat, flies to use, and stripping procedures. You stay in radio contact with guide and if the flat is not happening they pick you up and relocate you. The added benefit of lobster, grouper, and conch every night for dinner helps as well.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

OchoLoco,
   I went to the same place you are talking about the end of May this year. The lodge is nice, the people are nice ,the food is great and even my wife caught her first bone fish on fly, so the fishing was good. I caught five to eight fish a day and that was spending a lot of time helping my wife on her fishing. We did have great weather so that helped. But by the last day she had pretty well figured it all out. You have a guide , he just doesn't pole you around and tell you " cast 60ft ,eleven o'clock" before you even see the fish.
Sam Root's description of the trip is a perfect guideline to use. If you go , PM me and I will tell you a few things that will help with the fishing.
Fred


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Tampa Clouser, thanks for the info. I will PM later as I have some questions about the lodge. Do you feel like it was money well spent or after going would you consider doing some other type of lodge/guide setup.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife and I are going back next year. The travel part is the worst part of the trip. We were there five days and four nights for less money , I have a small business that limits my time off. I contacted them and they set it up to whatever we needed. I'm an experienced fisherman and don't care to be guided. Also my wife had a problem on a previous trip with her limited skills and trying to catch a bone fish from a skiff at a guides direction. I knew if I could get her out of the boat and wading she would get some nice shots at bone fish within 30 feet. Since my children are grown and gone ,we make two trips a year somewhere. I like to go where the people are nice and let you do your own thing, feed you great food and I want the American plan(everything included in price). That what you get at Long Island Bonefish lodge.
Fred


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Good to hear that. I'm really leaning toward this place. I have 4 confirmed including me. Looks like it wil be a great time.


----------

